# Europe bound...



## aNisip (May 18, 2013)

Just letting you know Ill be leaving the states tomorrow in the afternoon for Europe (France, Netherlands Germany, Belgium) ...going for a senior trip with my graduating class and ill be gone for 10 days...so ill be absent from the forum most likely the entire time bc I do not have Int'l plan for my phone....

Ill catch u guys when I get back...

Auf Wiedersehen,

Andrew


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2013)

God keep you safe and enjoy yourself, wish I was your age and going too!


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 18, 2013)

Have fun!! And look for Empusa sp while you're there!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 18, 2013)

Hope you have the time of your life my friend! Belgium chicks are soooo HOT!


----------



## Danny. (May 18, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Have fun!! And look for Empusa sp while you're there!


Look for Empusa and hot chicks! Have fun dude!


----------



## jrh3 (May 18, 2013)

take pics for us to see.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 18, 2013)

Yes sir, take some pics of the Hot chicks! Well and mantis too I guess?


----------



## thalassarche (May 18, 2013)

Have a great time!


----------



## Coneja (May 18, 2013)

Tschus! Enjoy your trip!

Loved this response:



brancsikia339 said:


> Have fun!! And look for Empusa sp while you're there!


Haha, only on this forum!


----------



## sally (May 18, 2013)

Have a wonderful time, be safe


----------



## aNisip (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the safe wishes all! Ill take pics of any mantodea if there are...its like 50ºF everywhere...and ill mainly take pics of the sights at the destinations  (nick, ill see what I can do  )

Be back soon!

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## mantid_mike (May 19, 2013)

Have a safe trip. You're going to have a blast out there. Stay in a few hostels and stay away from the red light district in the Netherlands haha


----------



## glock34girl (May 19, 2013)

Stay out of the quintin taratino hostels. No good will come of it! While in Germany see the camps you will be moved beyond measure.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 19, 2013)

be careful in france. Lot of pick pocketing. Keep your wallet in your front pocket at all times.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 19, 2013)

Have fun take pictures!


----------



## twolfe (May 19, 2013)

Andrew,

Have a wonderful time and be safe. Looking forward to seeing your photos.

Tammy


----------



## agent A (May 19, 2013)

look for bombina variegata!


----------



## aNisip (May 20, 2013)

Update bc i connected to the hotels wifi  ...in Paris right now and visited The Luvre today....saw the Mona Lisa and so many other great things...

Talk to you all soon,

Andrew


----------



## Danny. (May 20, 2013)

Bonsoir Andrew!


----------



## Plex (May 20, 2013)

I expect MANY photos Andrew!

I wish you the best of luck and have a wonderful time in Europe!

I would love to go visit different countries like that..


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2013)

Don't go to camps, granny no want u too!


----------



## aNisip (May 24, 2013)

Hello all  In Berlin right now and for the rest of the trip (four more days)....had a great time in Belgium and the Netherlands.... (YES,the bagels and fries were AWESOME...and no we didn't go to the Red Light District (and never plan to)...after a long train ride that began early and ended late...I'm ready for some rest and another day tomorrow...)  

Talk you all later!

Gute Nacht!

-Andrew


----------



## ScienceGirl (May 24, 2013)

Very fun! Enjoy your time there! College or high school group? Do you speak any of the languages?

I had a friend who's German who went to Europe last year. They bought a supposedly authenticly made German sword... It said "Made in Italy" on the back.


----------



## jrh3 (May 24, 2013)

keep safe and have fun.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 25, 2013)

You go man, you go!


----------



## aNisip (May 26, 2013)

Hey guys.. so today we went to the Berlin Zoo and Aquarium ....honestly my mantids collection surpasses theirs by far  ....they kept a few Sphodromantis sp communally (two were threat posing each other while i was watching) and another setup was one Deroplatys dessicata and the last mantis enclosure was a bunch of P. paradoxica...and All mantises on display were adult females...so that's about as close to mantises as ill get here...  

Tomorrow is my last day and ill be back Tuesday...

Talk to you later,

Andrew


----------



## aNisip (May 28, 2013)

After about 11hrs in plane time....back in America!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 28, 2013)

Welcome home.


----------



## Plex (May 29, 2013)

Well welcome home...


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 30, 2013)

Welcome home!


----------

